# throw someone under the bus



## wildan1

_After the big controversy on the politics of Reverand Wright, Obama had no choice but to *throw him under the bus* and dissassociate himself from the church._

Cette expression veut dire _trahir (betray) quelqu'un_ ou _faire de lui le bouc émissaire d'une situation (make him the scapegoat)_.

À part ces deux traductions possibles, existe-t-il une expression figurée en français pour rendre la même idée ?


----------



## Cath.S.

Salut, je te propose
_Obama a été contraint de le lâcher / le laisser tomber._


----------



## vanagreg

Hi Wildan,

the one that's coming into my mind right now is "donner un coup de poignard dans le dos", which means to betray someone.


----------



## lord2troie

Hum you can try :
Obama n'a pas eu d'autres choix que de se débarrasser de lui et de se dissocier de l'église.
For me throw him under the bus is very violent, more than a betrayal, like a killing.


----------



## vanagreg

Having a second thought, "mettre quelqu'un au placard" may suit better in this context.

_...Obama n'a pas eu d'autre choix que de le mettre au placard et se détacher de l'église_


----------



## vanagreg

lord2troie said:


> Hum you can try :
> Obama n'a pas eu d'autres choix que de se débarrasser de lui et de se dissocier de l'église.
> For me throw him under the bus is very violent, more than a betrayal, like a killing.


 

Then there's the expression "jeter quelqu'un aux oubliettes"


----------



## lord2troie

Pour moi mettre quelqu'un au placard c'est pour dire écarter un employé que l'on ne pas renvoyer et le mettre "au placard".


----------



## vanagreg

No not only. "mettre quelqu'un au placard" is to get rid of somebody.


----------



## wildan1

Pour vous élucider le vrai sens (et l'origine) de cette métaphore, voir là ("WHO'S TO BLAME FOR 'UNDER THE BUS'?*", *explication que je n'avais pas encore vue avant de lancer ce fil).


> In general, "thrown under the bus" is a metaphor for what happens when someone takes a hit for someone else's actions. But unlike its etymological cousins, "scapegoat" and "fall guy," the phrase suggests a degree of intimacy between the blamer and the blamed.



--Wildan1

peut-être _le *larguer*_ ?


----------



## Legorille83

It's like *'stab in the back'* _planter dans le dos_. Ou bien _faire le faux-cul_, mais c'est beaucoup plus familier.


----------



## Moon Palace

Hi Wildan 
Moins familier, mais très courant: _il l'a donné en pâture (aux fauves / lions / média...)

_


> [Fréq. avec une connotation péj.]  _(Donner, jeter, livrer, offrir) en pâture._ Abandonner, livrer à l'action de quelqu'un ou quelque chose.


_ (TLF)
_


----------



## bleuboia

Je sais que c'est un peu tard, mais je ne pense pas que ce sujet a été résoulu. La definition (de wikipedia):


> To throw (someone) under the bus is an idiomatic phrase meaning to sacrifice another person (often a friend or ally), who is usually not deserving of such treatment, out of malice or for personal gain.
> 
> ex.(not a factual statement) My co-worker and I talk a lot of gossip about people in the company and confide in each other a lot, but he would throw me under the bus if they offer both of us a promotion, but one only one of us can get it.


Mon collègue et moi faisons des commérages de ceux qui travaillent dans notre entreprise et on a se confie l'un et l'autre beaucoup, mais il me (jetera sous le bus/throw under the bus) s'ils nous offrent une promotion*, mais il n'y a qu'un poste ouvert.*

Désolé pour la traduction... Corrigez-moi.

*Merci!*


----------



## dasubergeek

I just saw a document in translation that used "jeter quelqu'un aux fauves".


----------



## wildan1

Yes, I think you are right, dasubergeek--it is perhaps just an updated equivalent to_ throw someone to the wolves._


----------



## Larissa2000

*So, in this context:*

company A has not paid company B for some service provided:

Employee from company B says: I believe Company A  would have thrown us under the bus  without thinking twice and would have never paid their debt unless...

Would the following be right?

Je crois que la société A nous aurait largué  sans aucun souci...


----------



## mehoul

ça me semble pas mal. Je mettrais peut-être "sans aucun remords" ou "sans états d'âme" plutôt que sans aucun souci (qui est plus moderne mais à mon avis pas très joli)


----------



## youngneil

Thank you, wildan1, for the explanation in Newsweek, very interesting.

I think in some cases, "faire porter le chapeau" could work.


----------



## Itisi

'se délester de quelqu'un" ?



*faire porter le chapeau à [qqn]* _loc v_ (désigner [qqn] responsable à sa place)put the blame on [sb] _v expr_  shift the blame onto [sb] _v expr_  blame⇒ _vtr_


----------



## petit1

Ils n'auraient aucun scrupule à nous pousser du haut de l'escalier ....


----------



## Itisi

Il s'agit de laisser l'autre dans le caca plutôt que de l'assassiner.


----------



## Nicomon

Je pense comme youngneil que _faire porter le chapeau_ conviendrait dans certains contextes.
_Écraser (tout le monde) sur son passage_ ou _ salir (la réputation)_ sont aussi possibles, toujours selon le contexte.

Il y aurait aussi _renier_ lorsque le sens voulu est  _disown _comme on voit sur cette page : *throw under the bus - Wiktionary*

Les définitions suivantes sont extraites de deux pages différentes du "Free dictionary".  
Il n'y a pas de solution « universelle ».  C'est une question de cas par cas.  





> *throw (someone) under the bus*
> To sacrifice or betray (another) for one's own gain or in order to save oneself:
> 9. throw someone under the bus _chiefly US_ to expose someone to an unpleasant fate, esp in order to save oneself.





> *throw (someone) under the bus*
> 1. To exploit someone's trust for one's own purpose, gain, or agenda; to harm someone through deceit or treachery.
> _Senator Davis was supposed to be working with me to bridge the gap between Democrats and Republicans on the issue of gun control, but, instead, she threw me under the bus to get a boost in the polls with her constituency. _
> 2. To avoid blame, trouble, or criticism by allowing someone else to take responsibility.
> _Tommy was caught with the marijuana in his backpack, but he threw me under the bus and said it belonged to me._


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

_Se défouler sur quelqu'un_ (dans d'autres contexte).
Donc quelqu'un qui n'est pas responsable, _passer sa rage sur_...


----------



## Itisi

hirondelled'hiver said:


> _Se défouler sur quelqu'un_ (dans d'autres contexte).
> Donc quelqu'un qui n'est pas responsable, _passer sa rage sur_...


Non, ce n'est pas du tout ça.


----------



## Aristide

Est-ce qu'on ne pourrait pas adopter l'expression en français ?
--> Obama n'avait pas d'autre choix que de le pousser sous le bus !
C'est plus percutant que de dire qu'Obama n'avait pas d'autre choix que de se débarrasser de lui en le dénonçant.


----------



## Nicomon

@ Itisi - En présumant qu'hirondelle - dont j'ai suivi les fils récents - fait référence au contexte qui suit, je comprends son interprétation.
À mon avis c'est le reste de la séquence qui correspond à « _se défouler / passer sa rage sur_ ». 


> - Come on! Hit me! Come on! - *Throw me under the bus! *Come on, kid! Hey, you think I'm a loser, huh? - Come on, come on! - Come at me!
> Yes, come on! Come on! [...]


 _Vas-y, renie ton propre père ?  Dénonce-moi à XYZ ? Accuse-moi de tous les péchés de la terre ? Jette-moi dans la fosse aux lions ? _

Je rame fort encore une fois,  là. 

Pour en savoir encore plus sur l'expression : *Where Does the Expression 'Throw Someone Under the Bus' Come From?*


----------



## Itisi

Nicomon said:


> renie ton propre père


C'est la seule de ces propositions qui me paraît convenir.


----------



## Nicomon

Il y a une raison pourquoi j'ai mis celle-là en premier. 

Faut avoir lu un peu plus du contexte / ce qui précède pour comprendre pourquoi j'ai fait les autres suggestions  d'adaptation (pas de traduction) un peu farfelues.


----------



## Hildy1

The expression is used in an odd way in the original quotation. 

As several people have pointed out, to throw someone under the bus normally means to betray someone. If I throw an associate under the bus, I cause the associate to be blamed for something that is at least partly my fault.

The case of Obama and Wright was different. Obama dissociated himself from Wright, an old friend, because of things that Wright (not Obama) said.


----------



## Aristide

Hildy1 said:


> The case of Obama and Wright was different. Obama dissociated himself from Wright, an old friend, because of things that Wright (not Obama) said.


I think the Reverend Wright was in the habit of making strongly anti-White speeches and Obama was okay with that. So, Obama and Wright were in it together. Obama had to dissociate himself to get elected.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

For context: Obama dissociated himself from Wright (who married Barack & Michelle) when Wright said "Some people say 'God Bless America.'; I say 'God Damn America!'" [...]


----------

